# Met cyberattack



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

For almost a week now the Met has been shut down as far as being able to purchase tickets due to a cyberattack.
The only way to get through is with cash in hand.
I was there last night to see the new and exciting Benjamin Bernheim (for those who appreciate today's roster of singers) in the role of the Duke in _Rigoletto,_ and there was such a dearth of seats, one could choose to sit anywhere they liked. How terribly sad. The applause sounded like smatterings instead of the usual roars.
I believe one can purchase a ticket from their next door neighbors who offered to help them but what a tragedy for the Met and their singers.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

More (and recent) information in this earlier thread:









Classical Music Discussion


General discussion about classical music and composers.




www.talkclassical.com


----------



## BBSVK (10 mo ago)

I am really sad somebody is trying to earn money (as ransom) in such a barbaric way, when all the entertainment industry is catching up after Covid.


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

To me this illustrates my dislike and suspicion of everything becoming digital. Here in the UK, more and more shops are refusing cash, supermarkets have almost abandoned manned check outs in favour of these awful automatic ones and we are enjoined to do almost everything on line, willingly giving away more and more personal information. What happens when we can't actually purchase any of life's essentials because the sellers have no means to take cash and we can't access cash to pay with?


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Man, I never thought it would actually become an asset to grow so old that I would never have to live to see the next generation's gyrations. (if there will ever be another generation)  
It all started when the US thrived on electing a thug and liar as their head of state.


----------



## ColdGenius (9 mo ago)

nina foresti said:


> Man, I never thought it would actually become an asset to grow so old that I would never have to live to see the next generation's gyrations. (if there will ever be another generation)
> It all started when the US thrived on electing a thug and liar as their head of state.


In my childhood I hoped to not live too long to witness global warming.


----------



## Monsalvat (11 mo ago)

Art Rock said:


> More (and recent) information in this earlier thread:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe it makes sense to merge my earlier thread (link) with this one, since this one is getting more attention? I don't know. I wouldn't be offended if they are merged.

I was assuming it was ransomware because the New York Times reported that they typically handle USD $200k/day in transactions this time of year, but I haven't heard any confirmation of that so I'm considering the ransomware theory to be nothing more than a theory. @eljr also brought up the possibility in the other thread that customer information was compromised; I hope not, but the Met hasn't mentioned any specifics about the nature of the attack, so let's hope customers are safe. Wishing them the best, and hoping they can return online soon. Absolutely disgusting that some individual, group, or organization would hold such a cultural institution hostage.


----------

